# Ram & Pea****: advice please



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

Is it possible to house a ram with an OB pea****? I know these two fish need different water parameters (ram - soft /african-hard) but I don't like messing around with my pH and using chemicals so weather I have a ram or pea**** they will still have the same pH. My pH is 7.5, so what do you all think? Will they get along or is this a bad idea?

If it doesn't work with my pea**** I can put the rams in with my balas.

So I need some opinions on this one so if it's not a good idea I would appreciate the advise.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Some people think it's a bad idea. Some don't. It's up to you.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

There is more to be concerned about than the PH though. The African cichlid is much more active and aggressive than the ram.


----------



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks a lot! Im going to pass on trying it. I wouldn't want the ram to get picked on either so I now think it's probably a bad idea. Is a ph of 7.5 alright for my african? Or do I need to add more coral?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I think 7.5 is OK for Malawi cichlids. Maybe a tad on the low side. More coral wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

Alright, thanks. I new it was a bit low but I will try to find some more coral.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

PH is on the low side, but it'll be fine, more then likely it's been in that water for some time since before you owned it.

Though i agree adding the ram may be a bad idea as the pea**** much more active and aggresive and not too mention bigger lol.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Also Rams are pretty sensitive to pH levels. They really wouldn't do well with the pH that high.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I think it speaks for itself to be honest.
Ram: ph5-7, peac ock: ph 7-8.5

Ram: slow mover, peac ock: faster mover(more active)

Ram: small, around 2 inches, peac ock, bigger, more like 6+ inches.

What more can be said? Trying to house rams with peac ocks is a bit like keeping cats and mice together and expecting them to live in harmony.
(Sorry about the crap example, lol)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i say add freakin laser beams to the pea**** for more fun LOL


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

frickin lazer beams... bwah ha ha ha ha.... muah ha ha.


----------

